# Orbea 20"  funbike



## Bastian_77 (23. Oktober 2018)

Nach dem nettem Input hier bezüglich Reifengrößen ist es jetzt soweit. Ein Orbea 20" MX ist auf dem Weg zu uns und wird noch modifiziert. 
Ziel ist es von V-Brake auf Disc um zu bauen, die 2.1er Reifen sollen bleiben und am liebsten auf breiten Felgen. Der Rahmen soll blau werden und Junior wünscht sich dazu ein paar goldene Teile. 

Carbon Lenker, kurzer Vorbau, Magura MT2 oder 4, Schaltung/Ritzel, ein Laufradsatz für Disc und passende Gabel wären so der grobe Plan. Denke da spricht so nix gegen.

2 Fragen tauchen aber auf....

1. Gabel - ich würde gerne was aus Carbon verbauen wegen dem Gewicht, allerings sollte der 2.1er gut durch passen, auch auf einer breiten Felge. Geht das mit der üblichen Trial Carbon Gabel oder passt da ein andere besser ? 

https://de.aliexpress.com/item/Waca...390.html?spm=a2g0s.8937460.0.0.74fa2e0ee4mwiT Diese hier in 22" sollte von der Länge gut passen, scheint aber auch sehr schmal zu sein ...

https://de.aliexpress.com/item/Free...239.html?spm=a2g0s.8937460.0.0.74fa2e0ee4mwiT diese schaut breiter aus, aber zu kurz ? 
Gibt es da Adapter um den Steruersatz 1" weiter rauf zu montieren ?

Andere, vll schwerere Alu Gabel ?

2. Laufradsatz .....

Am liebsten würde ich nen Satz leichte Naben, Novatec oder so mit breiten Felgen kombinieren. Kommt auf ca. 1200-1300gr und ca. 200€ ist leider was teuer. Alternativ auf leichte Naben verzichten, Deore Centerlock zum Beispiel ? Dazu dieer Adapter ..... https://www.bikes2race.de/Fahrradte...1JwiKEsDQgT5o2yFwimpGgZzOx7SWw5UaAn9bEALw_wcB

Was wiegt so ein Shimano Schnellspanner ?

Original Laufradsatz mit Deore Naben umbauen, vorne Radial, Alu Nippel und 50% der Speichen, hinten Radial und 1 Fach gekreuzt, dazu die nicht genutzen Löcher aufbohren an der Felge ? 

Sonst noch was womit man gut etwas gesicht sparen kann ? was ist mit der Kurbel ?

Und generell nu Frage zu den 20" Rädern. Was wäre eine gute Abstufung von Kettenblatt und Ritzel ? 11-32 mit 32er Kettenblatt ? kommen die damit gut die Berge rauf ?

Bilder folgen sobal es etwas zu sehen gibt ;-)


----------



## giant_r (23. Oktober 2018)

welches mx ist die ausgangsbasis?
team und dirt haben unterschiedliche kurbeln.
danach auch ne antwort zur gabel. die original orbea team disc habe ich hier in spanien als Ersatzteil beim Händler bekommen, allerdings mit 760g auch nicht wirklich leicht, allerdings leichter als die 1150g der mx dirt gabel.
ich meine hier hätte vor kurzem jemand Mal ne 20" gabel gezeigt, bei der ein 2.1er relativ gut passt. leider finde ich den beitrag nicht.
ansonsten: carbongabel vom ali würde ich den hier mal wegen der max. breite fragen, denn die einbauhoehe entspricht der orbea geo.
https://m.de.aliexpress.com/item/32...d=8269amp-Ry5MvH4Qx0-MUXmcBAEhwg1540326712289
bei der uebersetzung kannst du zumindest meiner meinung nach auch auf 32t vorn auf 34-36 hinten gehen, wenn es steil bergauf geht. musst halt sehen, was mit dem schaltwerk geht.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mwcycles (23. Oktober 2018)

Genau die von @giant_r erwähnte Gabel habe ich verbaut, passt sehr gut zum Rahmen, musste aber die Bremsaufnahme nacharbeiten, da sonst die Bremsscheibe geschliffen hat.


----------



## Surtre (24. Oktober 2018)

ehmm?? schrieb:


> Original Laufradsatz mit Deore Naben umbauen, vorne Radial, Alu Nippel und 50% der Speichen, hinten Radial und 1 Fach gekreuzt, dazu die nicht genutzen Löcher aufbohren an der Felge ?



Aus eigenem Gefühl mit den Kinderrädern würde ich von vollständig radialer Speichung und Scheibenbremsen abraten. Ich bin mit 16 Speichen je Rad (2fach& radial vorn, 2fach hinten) zufrieden. Klar wirken nicht allzu hohe Kräfte, die Verformungen beim Bremsen sind aber selbst bei den 75mm langen Speichen und dem kleinen Hebelarm des radial gespeichten Rades vom Jumper beträchtlich. Das schwingt sich beim Bremsen auf.


----------



## Linipupini (24. Oktober 2018)

ehmm?? schrieb:


> dazu die nicht genutzen Löcher aufbohren an der Felge ?


wozu soll das gut sein? Gewichtsersparnis?


----------



## Bastian_77 (24. Oktober 2018)

giant_r schrieb:


> welches mx ist die ausgangsbasis?



ein MX Team, etwas älter mit reiner V-Brake Gabel.



mwcycles schrieb:


> Genau die von @giant_r erwähnte Gabel habe ich verbaut, passt sehr gut zum Rahmen, musste aber die Bremsaufnahme nacharbeiten, da sonst die Bremsscheibe geschliffen hat.



Nacharbeiten ist OK, müsste man ja eh abfeilen um eine 140er Scheibe zu montieren. Wie schauts mit dem Reifen aus, 2.1er auf breiter Felge ? Hast du vielleicht dabon ein Bild für mich ? 



Surtre schrieb:


> Ich bin mit 16 Speichen je Rad (2fach& radial vorn, 2fach hinten) zufrieden.



Klingt auch gut und sollte Gewichtsmäßig ja nicht so nehr ins Gewicht fallen.



Linipupini schrieb:


> wozu soll das gut sein? Gewichtsersparnis?



Dachte ich, bei den Fatbike und trial Felgen ist das ja üblich. Allerdings kommt da auch viel Dreck rein.....


Ich hab noch ein X.O 9-Fach Shifter hier, würde dazu nen X5 Shortgage verbauten und ein 11-34er Ritzel, PG 990 verbauen. Sollte ja nicht zu schwer sein die Kombi.


----------



## giant_r (25. Oktober 2018)

ich bin nicht sicher, aber eigentlich haben alle mx team modelle mit dem hier immer wieder gezeigten rahmen eine disc aufnahme an der gabel. kann es sein, dass du ein vorgaengermodell geordert hast? das hiess zwar auch mx20 war aber von der geo und gewicht völlig anders, hast du mal ein bild?


----------



## Bastian_77 (25. Oktober 2018)

BIld gibt es noch keines, ist noch nicht hier. Es ist ein gerbrauchtes Rad, weil ja eh viel umgebaut wird ....

Es ist das gleiche Model wie das hier https://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t/tuning-hilfe-orbea-mx-20-team.641095/
Das aktuelle Team hat ne Discaufnahme, das Dirt zB nicht .....


----------



## giant_r (25. Oktober 2018)

ich habe ja auch nur vom mx team geredet.
die dirt modelle haben keine, und hatten noch nie eine disc aufnahme.
wenn es das gleiche modell ist, wie auf den bildern, dann ist aber zumindest klar, dass es der neue rahmen ist. und das ist erst einmal das wichtigste.


----------



## Bastian_77 (25. Oktober 2018)

Jip, ist das wie auf dem Bild. Ist heute angekommen und der erste Check war ganz gut. Kann leider nicht so viel machen weil die Kinder daheim sind. Auf die Liste kommen noch 2.1er Reifen. Meine alte Tune Sattelstütze passt auch, ist nur mit ca. 14vm was kurz. Die war verbogen .....


----------



## giant_r (25. Oktober 2018)

und die gabel ist tatsächlich ohne disc- aufnahme? kannst du dann mal schauen ob bei deinem jahrgang aber zumindest die kurbel das austauschbare kettenblatt hat, oder fest wie beim dirt?
jedenfalls mal viel spass beim schrauben.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bastian_77 (25. Oktober 2018)

Es ist die 5 Arm Kurbel verbaut mit, glaub ich, 36 Zähnen ....


----------



## giant_r (25. Oktober 2018)

schade, die neuere mit den 32t ist eigentlich ganz ok, zwar kein superleichtbau, aber auch kein kiloschwerer trumm wie an anderen bikes in der preisklasse.
36t und 34t vorne waere mir persönlich zu viel.


----------



## Bastian_77 (25. Oktober 2018)

Ich hab noch ncht gewogen was die 5 Arm Kurbel wiegt. Eine neue ist erstmal nicht geplant wenn die länge passt. Werde vll auf ein 33er Kettenblatt wechseln ...

Aktuell solls grün werden mit gold, mal schauen was es dann zu Weihnachten werden soll


----------



## Bastian_77 (2. November 2018)

So, die ersten Teile sind bestellt und aufm Weg zu mir oder im Keller gefunden ;-)

Sram XO 9 fach mittellanger Käfig
PG990 11-34
Xo Shifter
Magura MT2
Carbon Lenker 550mm
Vorbau 50mm
Tune Sattelstütze

fehlen noch:
Bremsscheiben 140 hinten und 160 vorne ?
Kette - schön leicht aber nicht für 30€
Goldener Schaltzug
IS/PM Adapter in Gold
Kettenblattschrauben Gold
Deore Centerlock Naben 
  + Centerlock Adapter in Gold
Griffe - keine Idee was da was wäre
Schnellspanner KNCN Klon Gold
Schnellspanner Sattelstütze Gold

Ich ab die originalen Laufräder mal gewogen, ohne Schnellspanner und Felgenband sind das 683gr vorne, 939gr hinten, bzw. gesamt 1622gr. Da hätte ich irgendwie mit mehr gerechnet :-(  Mit dem üblichem Ali LRS mit 1300gr sind das ja nur ca. 300gr weniger für 100€ .... und mein "wunsch" LRS kostet 170€ und wiegt 1240gr ( vll noch was weniger wegen Radia gespeicht ) 




 

Ich werd mal wiegen was die Felge am Orbea wiegt. 

Hat jemand das Gewicht vom Innenlager ? 

Was mir noch am meisten "Bachweh" macht ist der LRS. Ursprünglich wollte ich den einfachen Weg gehen und Deore Centerlock Naben verbauen, kosten 25€ mit Versand, dazu noch für 20€ die Adapter. Die deutlich wertigeren und leichteren Q Lite gibt es für 25 und 29€, leider nur in 32 Loch .... und der Aufwand wäre ja der gleiche .....


----------



## Bastian_77 (2. November 2018)

Weiter gehts ......

hab schnell noch etwas weiter zerlegt, erstmal 12 Speichen ausgebaut, immer 2 "Kreuzungen" lassen und dann 2 Speichen raus. Optisch gefällt mir das überhaupt nicht, ist eh nur ein Versuch. 870gr wiegt das Laufrad so, also ca. 70 gr weniger .... 
Weiter zerlegt bring es die Nabe auf 397gr und die Felge auf 336gr. Letztere finde ich damit gar nicht mal soo schwer. Maulweiter ca. 20mm 
Jetzt wären also leichte 36 Disc hubs ne Option, vorne kompltee Radial hinten am Antrieb 2 fach Gekreuzt. Dazu 2/1.8/2 8 oder 1.5 ) Speichen und Alunippel - fertig wär ich 

 

Spricht da was gegen als Idee ?


----------



## Surtre (2. November 2018)

ehmm?? schrieb:


> Spricht da was gegen als Idee ?


Ja, die Scheibenbremse am VR.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bastian_77 (2. November 2018)

Scheibenbremse und Radial - ausm Bauch herraus hätte ich jetzt bei 36 Speichen ken Probmem mehr damit gehabt. Die Üblichen Ali RT LRS haben 20 Speichen, 2 fach Gekreuzt (?) ....

Was würdest du vorschlagen ? Hinten beide seiten gekreuzt, vorne an der Disc seite ?


----------



## giant_r (2. November 2018)

innenlager, 285g


----------



## Bastian_77 (2. November 2018)

giant_r schrieb:


> innenlager, 285g


 Danke, da lässt sich 140gr für 35€ sparen, Ali titan Innenlager. Mal schauen ob sich das lohnt, ist ja schnell gewechselt sowas ;-)


----------



## giant_r (2. November 2018)

vorausgesetzt das lager bein dirt ist das gleiche beim team, aber davon gehe ich aus. ansonsten dürfte eins im bereich von 240g verbaut sein.
die laufräder am team sind ein stueck leichter als am dirt. 
radial voerne bei disc würde ich klar auf surtre hören.
alte regel: der meister hat immer recht....
und in dem fall sicher.


----------



## Bastian_77 (3. November 2018)

Wir haben jetzt das Thema Disc auf den Sommer verschoben, wird sonst zu viel $$ für ein Weihnachtsgeschenk. Gabel, Naben, Adapter und Scheiben warten also noch .....

Bilder gibts wenn die Farbe am Rahmen ist ;-)


----------



## Tobstar23 (5. November 2018)

Kurze Frage zwischendurch: Mittellanger Käfig beim Schaltwerk passt garantiert? Bei unserem 20" sieht das kurze Schaltwerk schon so lang aus. Würde aber die Auswahl an Schaltwerken deutlich erweitern, wenn mittellang auch geht.


----------



## giant_r (5. November 2018)

also an unserem orbea geht das, ist infolge des geringeren abstands zum boden eher suboptimal, lag aber halt hier ein und zu schade um es nicht zu verbauen.
wo sollte das ganze ein problem sein?


----------



## Tobstar23 (5. November 2018)

giant_r schrieb:


> also an unserem orbea geht das, ist *infolge des geringeren abstands zum boden eher suboptimal*, lag aber halt hier ein und zu schade um es nicht zu verbauen.
> wo sollte das ganze ein problem sein?


Dort, dachte ich, liegt das Problem. War mir halt nicht sicher.


----------



## giant_r (5. November 2018)

natürlich ist kurz besser, aber es geht auch mit mittellang. wenn es wirklichal irgendwo nachher gegenknallt, machen die vieleicht 1,5 - 2 cm vermutlich auch keinen unterschied, wenn es abreisen soll, passierts eh....


----------



## zr0wrk (5. November 2018)

giant_r schrieb:


> (...) wenn es abreisen soll, passierts eh.


Denn Reisende soll man nicht aufhalten.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bastian_77 (25. November 2018)

So, die Gabel ist angekommen, wiegt 675gr mit Kralle .... 
Mehr konnte ich heute nicht machen, Kinderalarm ;-)


----------



## Bastian_77 (4. Dezember 2018)

Habs endich mal geschaft Farbe auf zu tragen und die Laufräder ein zu speichen ..... die 8 Kilo grenze werd ich wohl nicht schaffen. 
Ohne Kette, Griffe, Schaltzug und Pedale leig ich bei 7,7 Kilo. Klar, die Gabel könnte leichter sein, die Laufräder auch ...

Sorry für das schlechte Bild ausm Keller ;-)

 

Jemand spontan noch ne Idee wie man irgendwo 300gr sparen kann ?
Scheiben werden getauscht gegen das 85gr Model und 50gr Schnellspanner sind aufm Weg ....


----------



## Ghosters (5. Dezember 2018)

Wieg mal den Sattel. Da könnte der Sattel von bens_papa mit Titangestell bestimmt hilfreich sein.


----------



## Bastian_77 (5. Dezember 2018)

Den Spidersattel findet Moritz doof.... leider ;-)


----------



## giant_r (5. Dezember 2018)

der orbea sattel wiegt um 260g, das ist nicht leicht, aber auch kein totaler ausreisser. ich frage mich ich aber schon wo das uebergewicht versteckt ist, denn unser aufbau mit um 7,6kg mit pedale, ist eigentlich ganz ähnlich. gut, an unserem sind leichtere und schmalere kenda sb8 dran, aber die commençal gabel ist dafuer aber auch mehr als 100g leichter.


----------



## Bastian_77 (5. Dezember 2018)

Ja, ich bin auch etwas enttäscht .... 
Verbaut ist:
Magura MT2 noch mit schweren 160er Scheiben
Alu Gabel
Deore Naben centerlock mit Adapter und original Felgen, nur noch 24 Speiche, Alu Nippel
Sram XO Schaltwerk, Shifter und Ritzel 11/34
kurze Tune Sattelstütze
leichter Vorbau
Carbon Lenker
original Kurbel und Innenlager
Little Joe 2.0 Reifen mit diesen ultra leicht schlauch

Naja, mal schauen was die Waage am Ende sagt :-(


----------



## Bastian_77 (25. Dezember 2018)

Gestern abend war es dann soweit und heute direkt mal ein Bild gemacht ....


----------



## Bastian_77 (4. September 2019)

Lang ists her und das Rad ist seid dem viel bewegt worden ... und gefällt immer mehr. Die Reifen sind nochmal gegen 2,35er gewechselt worden. Jetzt überleg ich den Vorbau von 50mm gegen einen mit 35mm zu tauschen um mit dem Körper etwa snach hinten zu kommen, meint ihr das lohnt sich ?


----------

